# 2006 Kustom Koach Westwind WT264 FAQ's



## MarcB

Hi all, first timer here. We're from Alberta Canada. We're RV newbs. The Mrs and I just bought one brand new and we like it a lot. It's a Canadian model so I'm not sure if anyone here is familiar with it. We are looking to buy a truck that can tow it through the Rockies without any problems. We plan on travelling as far south as Mexico and all over the US and Canada but mostly west of the Mississippi. Not all at once though.  The trailer's GVWR is 6500 lbs and it's dry weight is 4723 lbs. Without starting a Ford/Chevy/Dodge flame war  , Can you guys recommend from each brand without overkill which ones would be adequate for the job? Obviously our aging 93 Explorer isn't up to the task with it's maximum towing capacity of 5500 lbs. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: 2006 Kustom Koach Westwind WT264 FAQ's

Any newer diesel will do the job.  I would seriously stay away from the Ford diesel until it has been proven that their past problems with the 6.0L Powerstroke have been fixed.  At 6500Lbs maxium load, you can probably get by with a V-8 or V-10, but you would enjoy the power/torque of a diesel more.  Oh, and by the way, Dodge diesel smoke smells better :bleh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: 2006 Kustom Koach Westwind WT264 FAQ's

Hey MarcB, I forgot to welcome you to the forum.  So welcome to the forum.  What kind of Canadian made RV did you buy.  I like to keep track of all makes of Rv's.  Too many of them now to really keep track, but it's fun trying. :laugh:


----------



## MarcB

Re: 2006 Kustom Koach Westwind WT264 FAQ's

2006 Kustom Koach Westwind WT264 just like the title of my post says.  :laugh: 
26 feet long. I've been leaning towards the Dodge with the Cummins diesel anyway.

Here's a link to their web site so you can indulge yourself with all the models they make.

http://www.kustomkoach.com/models.php?model=WT264


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: 2006 Kustom Koach Westwind WT264 FAQ's

Thanks.  I forgot what the subject was. :clown:


----------



## MarcB

Re: 2006 Kustom Koach Westwind WT264 FAQ's

Well, for the time being we picked up a 92 GMC 1500 with the full tow package and 350 V-8. It's rated at 7000 so it'll do for this summer around the western prairies as we won't be crossing the rockies this year.


----------



## hertig

Re: 2006 Kustom Koach Westwind WT264 FAQ's

Keep in mind that as of January 2007, the requirement for ULSD has required redesign of all diesel engines (in vehicles at least).  I would not buy a new design engine for a couple years until they get all the bugs out.  Plus, I would be reluctant to commit to an older diesel until the effects of the new ULSD fuel on them is fully understood and compensated for.  Which sucks, because you really appreciate that diesel towing up hills.  

Brand?  Take your pick.  I always had problems with Ford, have always had good luck with Chevy and probably would go with Chevy if a gas engine was the final decision.  However, for diesels, from what I hear on the forums, Dodge would be a real contender.

Size?  I like the extended cab long bed.  Short bed can be a problem when turning with 5th wheels.  Short bed standard cab may have problems towing longer trailers.  1/2 ton is pretty much marginal for towing, although there is a Tundra being advertised with 10,000 pound capacity which might be worth checking out.  3/4 ton is better for light towing and the 3/4 HD is even better.  Although the latter would be overkill for your trailer, if you ever upgrade to a bigger trailer or carry a big load it might be useful.

Is it a fifth wheel or travel trailer?  If a fifth wheel, make sure that the pin weight doesn't cause you to go over the rear axel weight rating of that 1/2 ton truck which is a common problem.  If it is a travel trailer, there is less chance of overloading the rear axel, but it may be more of a hassle to tow and hitch up.  Although there is a hitch called PullRite which claims it fixes this problem.

Also, keep in mind that the 7000 rating is with no accessories, cargo or passangers in the truck, and only a 150 pound driver.  So it is marginal for towing that trailer, but if you watch the weights in the truck and trailer it can be done.  The 350 is a good engine  and should handle the towing ok on the flats.


----------



## MarcB

Re: 2006 Kustom Koach Westwind WT264 FAQ's

It's a travel trailer and I have the stabilizer kit for towing it. The tongue weight is 600 lbs. I hear GM is also going with the Cummins engine for the 2008 model year. We will go with extended cab for sure and it will be a 3/4 ton truck when we trade up. Next year so far I plan on taking the family to Yellowstone and the Tetons and the Okanagan valley in BC so the new truck next year will be up to the task.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: 2006 Kustom Koach Westwind WT264 FAQ's

Haven't heard about GM going with Cummins.  Can you elaborate?  Dodge won't have their new Dodge cummins diesel (6.7 L), 6spd auto until next month.  I assume they will call it a 2008.  I would give all the manufactures a couple of years to iron out the problems inherent with a newer designs.  You can probably still find a new 2006 diesel.


----------



## kotr

Re: 2006 Kustom Koach Westwind WT264 FAQ's

I have a 1993 Ford 7.3 diesel and the ULSD fuel raised heck with the fuel line seals from the filter to the injector pump. When I went to get a seal kit for it the injector people told me to also change the transfer pump if it was an older one. For what is's worth I did. Also they strongly advise to use a fuel conditioner for the ULSD fuel. Can be found at any parts store or even WM.


----------

